# Mini Server



## philipp00 (10 März 2021)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich bin auf der Suche nach passender Hardware für ein Gebäudemanagementsystem.
Der Hersteller des System empfiehlt folgende Hard- und Software

Betriebssystem:          Windows 2012 R2 Standard / Windows 7/10
CPU 4 Kern >2.5GHz/Kern
12 GB RAM

Das wäre so meine Idee:
https://www.thomas-krenn.com/de/produkte/low-energy-systeme/alle-low-energy-server/les-plus-v2.html



Was würded ihr hier empfehlen, wenn ich auf einen herkömlichen Server gehe wird es einfach etwas zu teuer.


----------



## Blockmove (10 März 2021)

Wenn du an der Hardware sparen musst, dann kann es ja kein wichtiges System sein.
Bei Ausfall läuft dann wohl Heizung, Klima, Licht, ... problemlos weiter.

Falls nicht ... Dann möcht ich nicht in deiner Haut stecken wenn die Sekretärin kalte Füße hat.


----------



## philipp00 (10 März 2021)

Die untergeordneten System würden zum grossenteil weiterlaufen einige einfach im Notbetrieb.
Was würdest du mir den genau für Hardware empfehlen?


----------



## Benjamin (10 März 2021)

Definiere bitte einmal teuer ... Ein "normaler" Büro-Server ist sehr günstig gegenüber den Produkten, die die meisten hier in einem SPS Forum so verwenden werden ...

Billig gibt es hier https://geizhals.de/?cat=sysdiv Eigentschaften auswählen und nach Preis sortieren


----------



## Blockmove (10 März 2021)

philipp00 schrieb:


> Was würdest du mir den genau für Hardware empfehlen?



Gar keine 
Spass beiseite. Wir versuchen solche Anwendungen in einer VM laufen zu lassen.
Und das natürlich auf einem richtigen Servern 
Auf Dauer ist die Lösung nämlich deutlich billiger als irgendwelche StandAlone-Spielzeuge unter irgendeinem Schreibtisch.


----------



## philipp00 (10 März 2021)

Grundsätzlich denke ich so zwischen 800-1200 Euro inkl. Windows, wäre günstig, wenn das realistisch ist, den Mini Server (Thomas Kern) den ich zusammengestellt habe kostet ca 900 Euro.
Denke das wäre sicher Fair im Preis, die Frage ist nur macht diese Produkt auch Sinn?
Öder kennt ihr besser Produkte, würde doch gerne auf ein Gerät gehen das für den 24/7 Betrieb ausgelegt ist, denk da wäre industrietauglich nicht schlecht.


----------



## Blockmove (10 März 2021)

Industrietauglich muss gar nicht sein.
Ein normaler kleiner Workgroup-Server von Dell, Lenovo, HP, ... reicht schon.
Gibt es auch im Tower-Gehäuse.
Dürften eigentlich nur wenig über deinem Budget liegen


----------



## philipp00 (10 März 2021)

Das Problem ist, dass nicht bei jedem Projekt ein Server vorhanden ist und mit genutzt werden kann und einen ganzen Server, nur für ein mittleres Gebäudemanagementsystem ist etwas kostspielig.


----------



## philipp00 (10 März 2021)

https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/product/hpe-proliant-intel-xeon-e-2224-16gb-tower-server-12858772

Wäre so etwas auch zu empfehlen?


----------



## philipp00 (10 März 2021)

oder diese Produkt.
https://www.galaxus.ch/de/s1/produc...-intel-xeon-e-2234-16gb-tower-server-12751283


----------



## Fluffi (10 März 2021)

Was genau benötigst du eigentlich? Einen Mini-PC oder einen echten Server?


----------



## philipp00 (10 März 2021)

Grundsätzlich reicht auch ein PC, wichitg ist einfach der 24/7 Betrieb, daher bin ich der Meinung ein Server ist eher für diesen Nutzen ausgelegt.
Oder bin ich da falsch?


----------



## Blockmove (10 März 2021)

Genau an sowas wie den Dell oder den HP habe ich gedacht.
Dell hat bei uns den besseren Service ... Aber das mag woanders wieder anders sein.


----------



## JSEngineering (10 März 2021)

Wenn's für die GLT ist, warum nicht was für den Schaltschrank wie z.B.
https://www.phoenixcontact.com/onli...01-01-01/479f7326-8824-490f-9557-c79ee290c72e

Nur mal als Beispiel, gibt's ja von vielen Herstellern....
Die sind für 24/7-Betrieb, kann ich direkt bei der GLT mit einbauen und ggf. mit an die Schaltschrankinterne USV hängen...


----------



## Fluffi (10 März 2021)

philipp00 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich reicht auch ein PC, wichitg ist einfach der 24/7 Betrieb, daher bin ich der Meinung ein Server ist eher für diesen Nutzen ausgelegt.
> Oder bin ich da falsch?


Du hast da grundsätzlich schon Recht, Server sind gut für 24/7 ausgelegt, allerdings brauchst du die restlichen Features nicht welche diese Maschinen mit sich bringen und zahlst da nur unnötig drauf. Ich würde eher bei der Suche mich nach dem Begriff (lüfterlosem) "Industrie PC" bzw IPC richten, diese Kategorie ist auch für 24/7 ausgelegt, wobei man grundsätzlich bei diesem Begrifflichkeiten immer aufpassen muss. Im Endeffekt kann jeder PC als "Server", "IPC" oder gar beides deklariert werden und drin ist nur normale Desktop-HW und ne billig-PSU.


----------



## ducati (19 März 2021)

philipp00 schrieb:


> würde doch gerne auf ein Gerät gehen das für den 24/7 Betrieb ausgelegt ist, denk da wäre industrietauglich nicht schlecht.



industrietauglich wär dann sowas hier:

https://mall.industry.siemens.com/mall/de/de/Catalog/Products/10350979?tree=CatalogTree#

Hab davon grad ein par verbaut. Kostet aber auch Industriepreis...

Hab die hauptsächlich wegen dem vorinstallierten Win10 LTSC 2019 genommen, da gibts halt auch 10 Jahre Sicherheitsupdates von Microsoft...

gruß.


----------

